# Lyft passenger revenge ratings



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

So on Lyft I noticed when I leave negative reviews, I get dinged. Anyone else experience or have any recommendations?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Stay away from lyft . If it was up to them they will make you drive for free. Pos horrible , unethical company.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

unPat said:


> Stay away from lyft . If it was up to them they will make you drive for free. Pos horrible , unethical company.


Yes I noticed and they're supposed to be better than uber but in my experience they're much worse.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes I noticed and they're supposed to be better than uber but in my experience they're much worse.


They do the same thing as FUBER or come up with the idea to scam the drivers but when the news breaks about what is going on, FUBER gets the blame.


----------



## Joe78 (Jun 16, 2017)

My Lyft rating went from a 4.86 to a 4.69 in 2 days ...why? Lyft sucks! Wonder if I should get rid of them.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

My rating has fallen from 4.94 to 4.81 in 2 weeks and yet when I get my Daily Summary and Weekly Summary, there has never been a Below 4 Star Review. :/

To that avail, I stopped caring about Lyft 4 weeks ago. Now I just leave the app on and cherry pick those pick ups. I wonder if my 37% Acceptance Rating has anything to do with it (I think maybe it is too high)


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I used to have like a 5.0 on Lyft and I dunno if it was that all the crap Uber riders migrated over, but now my rating tanked hard.
People requiring / wanting to be treated like Gods and Goddesses all the time, I don't get it.
It's just a ride from A to B, relax.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

After weeks of nothing from Lyft and running a 40-60% acceptance rate, today with a 75% acceptance rate for the week, on just 3 trips, they do the shame/scare driver dump on text, email and popup. I thought they might actually be over this behavior. So my acceptance rate is now back to normal (40%), whew, maybe they will stop bothering me now!


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Whenever your acceptance rate is in the dumps, like low teens, they leave you alone.
As soon as you start taking rides, the guilt trips begin.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Whenever your acceptance rate is in the dumps, like low teens, they leave you alone.
> As soon as you start taking rides, the guilt trips begin.


I've noticed that too. Last few weeks only taking 100% or more PT. My acceptance rate is single digits, but my earnings per mile driven is the highest it's ever been. Considering I'm an independent business owner, not a Lyft employee, which one of those metrics do you think means more to me?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Everyone’s a 5 !!


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> My rating has fallen from 4.94 to 4.81 in 2 weeks and yet when I get my Daily Summary and Weekly Summary, there has never been a Below 4 Star Review. :/
> 
> To that avail, I stopped caring about Lyft 4 weeks ago. Now I just leave the app on and cherry pick those pick ups. I wonder if my 37% Acceptance Rating has anything to do with it (I think maybe it is too high)


Yes i think that has something to do with it. Acceptance ratings.



fairsailing said:


> After weeks of nothing from Lyft and running a 40-60% acceptance rate, today with a 75% acceptance rate for the week, on just 3 trips, they do the shame/scare driver dump on text, email and popup. I thought they might actually be over this behavior. So my acceptance rate is now back to normal (40%), whew, maybe they will stop bothering me now!


Yes that intimidagion is ridiculous.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Everyone's a 5 !!


Out of ~260 rides i've given a single rating below 5 stars, and it was a 3 star rating because I didn't want the passenger again (they were inconsiderate). My rating did drop from 5.0 to 4.9 after that.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Jesses said:


> Out of ~260 rides i've given a single rating below 5 stars, and it was a 3 star rating because I didn't want the passenger again (they were inconsiderate). My rating did drop from 5.0 to 4.9 after that.


Yes their review system is terrible. To make things worse, they force you to rate everyone. You better give everone 5 stars on Lyft or else.


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Yes their review system is terrible. To make things worse, they force you to rate everyone. You better give everone 5 stars on Lyft or else.


Well - while I do think some drivers are overly critical with pax ratings - I personally do use 3 star ratings once I know a pax is a pain, OR, I know will always be an unprofitable trip and I don't want my acceptance rate to suffer by passing on those pax.

In a smaller suburb where I work - long pick ups are unavoidable if you want rides at all - but the good news is MOST of the time those turn into a bit longer rides. But when I give a pax 2 or 3 times and every ride is 10+ minutes to them, and then a min fare....I 3 star them so I don't get connected again.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I get a bunch of banned Uber riders on Lyft. They are more prone to pull the fraudelent tricks for free rides. I'm not impressed at all over Lyft, but it comes in handy during slow periods.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

I too am disappointed in Lyft. Had 5 stars rounded for a year or more. It dipped slightly in the beginning and then got back up to 4.99. Then it has steadily gone down. Don't get it...Most pax are surprised how nice my car is and I don't have a Lexus or BMW or anything super highend like that. So that tells me the other Lyft drivers in this market must on average, have subcompacts or older vehicles and such. Now I am at 4.78 and they say "your ratings need a boost". 

The volume for Lyft is horrible in this market. For ever 20 pings i get with Uber, I might get 1, maybe 2 requests on Lyft. Do like the fact that Lyft gives you the entire $5 when a noshow happens and Uber should take notice and do the same.  Really want Lyft to grow here but it's so frustrating when I am in the college grid where all the activity is and Lyft sends me a request 15 minutes away. And their estimate of the distance and time to your pickup is grossly under estimated.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I get a bunch of banned Uber riders on Lyft. They are more prone to pull the fraudelent tricks for free rides. I'm not impressed at all over Lyft, but it comes in handy during slow periods.


Yup had that happen on Lyft twice and 0 on Uber. Ive driven more rides on Uber but much more complaints on lyft. LYFT sucks because they don't understand people scam riders all the time so they can get refunds.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> I wonder if my 37% Acceptance Rating has anything to do with it (I think maybe it is too high)


You're really doing yeoman's work with that lofty AR, Merc. I'd try to reduce that by half within two weeks.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Joe78 said:


> My Lyft rating went from a 4.86 to a 4.69 in 2 days ...why? Lyft sucks! Wonder if I should get rid of them.


My rating has absolutely gone down the toilet in the last couple months as well. I don't know what the hell is going on.


----------

